# HMPK Plat crosses with Cello



## itsjun (May 3, 2016)

Today is day 2 after spawning and the eggs are dangling.
Looking like a hairy nest.
Hope this spawn survives.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjun (May 3, 2016)

More tails dangling....









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Love Bettas (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks like you going to have lots of babies. Your betta is beautiful. Good luck.


----------



## itsjun (May 3, 2016)

Guess this batch is strong. Free swimming after a day.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

Your Betta is so pretty... Good luck!


----------



## itsjun (May 3, 2016)

Day 4









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjun (May 3, 2016)

5th day of not feeding any food.
Solely letting them feed on planaria and infusoria that self multiply in the tank.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjun (May 3, 2016)

7th day. 1 casualty.
Fries looking more active and searching around.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

Such a beautifull betta  , and the babies looking quite adventerous! ^^ so cute


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Subbing


----------

